# speed up flowering time



## RAD (Apr 5, 2007)

My ladies are 3 weeks into flowering but i need them to be all ready and dry in 6 weeks.

If i need to how can i speed things up?? and is it a good idea?

Thanks,

RAD


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't think there are any shortcuts--at least none that I am aware of-- but I'll be interested in reading any replies you get to this...I'd like to speed my process along too


----------



## alaskabud (Apr 5, 2007)

If there was a way, most cashcroppers would be doing it. I'd say it's mostly strain dependant on finish time. There is one method I use to make sure my 7 week strain is done at 7 weeks and that is to increase the light "on time" to 14 hrs, light off to 10 hrs from week 2 till week 6.
So if you must chop in week 6 I would say go to 14-10 right now and then when you have one week to go decrease light to 11 on 13 off and LOWER the dark temps in your grow area while doing your final week flush. Make the plant believe it's time is up. This is your best chance in my opinion, good luck.


----------



## alaskabud (Apr 5, 2007)

I missed seeing where you say it must be done and DRIED at 6 weeks. That changes the whole ballgame and cuts off at least 4-5 days growing time. You stand a chance if you DON"T add drying time to this equation.


----------



## RAD (Apr 5, 2007)

They are all ready 3 weeks into flowering they should have another 5 weeks left.
yeah the only thing is i'm going away on the 21st may, I'm cutting it very fine but they MUST be ready one way or another.

here is a pic of one of them.


----------



## alaskabud (Apr 5, 2007)

May 21 is a long ways off, plenty of time. Ramp it up to 14 hr light and add molasses to your nutes and water. IMO


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 5, 2007)

14 hours of light???  We don't even know the strain.  That could put it right back into veg.  This is your first grow, play by "the rules", then experiment.


----------



## RAD (Apr 6, 2007)

the strain is Shiva


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2007)

That is a good lookin plant man..IM'Honest'O it's not a good idea to be messin with the light schedule 3 weeks into flower, just keep doing what you're doing and be patient with it, it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 6, 2007)

RAD said:
			
		

> They are all ready 3 weeks into flowering they should have another 5 weeks left.
> yeah the only thing is i'm going away on the 21st may, I'm cutting it very fine but they MUST be ready one way or another.
> 
> here is a pic of one of them.


 
the 21'st gives you 47 more days, Should be plenty of time 3 more weeks flowering and 26 days to dry.

Dont mess up the light cycle.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 6, 2007)

that monster looks well older than three weeks!
looks great man,don`t change a thing.:48: :fly: :fly: :stoned:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 6, 2007)

For flowering a plant needs 8 hours of darkness or more. Switching to 14/10 shouldn't hurt your plants at all. Sounds like alaskab gave you some good advice...more hours of light=more hours buds use the light. Lower temps could signal to a plant that it's time to die. The 12/12 thing is by choice, not rule. *The only rule is 8 or more hours of continuous darkness induces flowering in cannabis!*


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 6, 2007)

It is very strain dependent.  Don't some sativas need 11/13 to start flowering...


----------



## RAD (Apr 6, 2007)

So that 14 hours light 10 hours dark?

Can i change it when my light comes on today?

Is it worth doing this or just leave em be?

Thanks For the posts!

RAD


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 6, 2007)

> It is very strain dependent. Don't some sativas need 11/13 to start flowering...


I've never heard this but I won't say no.





> So that 14 hours light 10 hours dark?
> 
> Can i change it when my light comes on today?
> 
> ...


Me, personally, would just leave them on 12/12. 14 light, 10 dark, yes thats what I meant. The thing about changing lighting cycles during flowering is it can cause hermies. It may not but it can. The good thing about this is you'll have feminised beans from her...lol. Hope i've helped.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 6, 2007)

I know you are right, but it is a gamble if you don't know the strain.  If you were to try it with a clone first and see how it reacted then it would be fine IMO.  but if you have big plants like these it would be a shame to see them hermie or try to reveg.


----------



## Useless (Apr 6, 2007)

I have never heard the 8 hours thing. And I used to keep my mothers on 16/8, with no flowering taking place...
But I have heard of people changing the light cycles. But what I understand is that you give them 14 hours on, then 12 off. So you gotta play with your timer a lot. 
RAD -  you have plenty of time to finish them up properly. If you don't bail until May 21, you have 6.5 weeks left. Plus you've already gone about 3.5 weeks. So, run them for another 4.5 weeks (that's 8 weeks flower time total) and then give em the axe. You will stil have 2 weeks to dry the buds before you leave. 
Cheers...


----------



## RAD (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!!!

I wish you could all try the end product!


----------



## alaskabud (Apr 6, 2007)

Useless said:
			
		

> But I have heard of people changing the light cycles. But what I understand is that you give them 14 hours on, then 12 off. So you gotta play with your timer a lot.


 
No it's 14 hr light 10 hrs dark. as soon as your plants get hairs and buds forming from 8-14 days after the 12/12 flip you increase the light 23 minutes a day for 7 days till you're at 14-10. Then when you are 7-10 days from harvest decrease the light 1 hour each day for 3 days so you're at 11-13dark. I grow the same clone strain each grow and never change more than one factor a grow. this light schedule increased yield and grew tighter DENSER nugs compared to 12/12.
Maybe you're plants will react different than my strain.
RAD take what you get this grow and each grow after try to improve, you have time to dial it in later.


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 6, 2007)

3 weeks huh? when did you start counting the days of flowering on this plant? 3 weeks seems like only hydro would do something like that, looks more like 5-6 weeks to me. oh yeah, if there was a short cut to harvesting, the cannabis world would be alot different. You can induce short term veg, but your smoke won't be at its full potential. nice plants though, they just seem older than that.


----------



## RAD (Apr 6, 2007)

I wish it was 6 weeks!!, I changed the lights to 12/12 on the 12th march so its pretty much 3 and a half so call it 4 weeks.

Here is some more pics just taken now!

Does it look as though i will get quite a bit of these with the time left to grow?

P.S Ignore the doors to heaven..lol


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2007)

Plants look great. Keep up the good work and be patient and you will be very happy with the end result!


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 6, 2007)

you start counting flower days when you change light schedule? When did they start showing their sexes? I'm sorry but I thought you start counting when they actually start to flower, not when you change the lighting.


----------



## RAD (Apr 6, 2007)

They started to show flowers VERY early i guess a week or so before i changed to 12/12, Everything has happend so fast with this grow! Plus they where only veging for 3 weeks from clones.
This is kinda my first grow so im learning all the time, Im suprised they got this far i stressed them out no end with learning mistakes.


----------



## THCskunk (Apr 6, 2007)

clones..........there it is.


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2007)

Just get a magnifying glass and use the trich method, that's the best way to decide when is chop time.


----------



## RAD (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry i didnt mention that...Surly that doesnt make a difference on the flowering time??


----------



## Insane (Apr 6, 2007)

No it just gaurentees that your plants are female, as long as you cloned from a female plant. You would only clone a male plant if you're going for a seed producing grow, which is a different can of worms altogether..


----------

